

Ask HN: Best book/resource for SEO? - ekare

I&#x27;m a novice when it comes to SEO, so I&#x27;d like to ask the community for the best resource out there in order to rank higher on Google. Thanks!
======
cag_ii
Start by reading the Google webmaster guidelines:

[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35769?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/35769?hl=en)

------
mhoad
There are some decent resources in here and there are some horrible ones. In
my experience HN has never been a great resource for this kind of stuff.

I worked as a consultant for many years managing SEO for a number of fortune
500 style companies at a very high and detailed level. I lived and breathed
nothing but this for years.

Practically the only book I have come across so far to date which I would feel
comfortable recommending to anyone is this: [http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-
SEO-Theory-Practice/dp/1449304...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-SEO-Theory-
Practice/dp/1449304214) however for the record they are releasing a new
version of this book at the end of this month which you can pre-order here:
[http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-SEO-Mastering-
Optimization/dp/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-Art-SEO-Mastering-
Optimization/dp/1491948965/ref=dp_ob_title_bk)

~~~
ekare
Thanks, I'll go with the book you're recommending.

------
andersthue
best forum I know of :
[https://www.webmasterworld.com](https://www.webmasterworld.com)

Best SEO person I know :
[https://www.softwarepromotions.com](https://www.softwarepromotions.com)

And then there is a ton of free e-books out there, but the best way is to
build a site and try to get it ranking high.

------
dhogan
I really enjoyed this one that was required reading for an ecommerce class I
had in college. Don't worry, not a textbook:
[https://books.google.com/books/about/Inbound_Marketing.html?...](https://books.google.com/books/about/Inbound_Marketing.html?id=VKwD8lKzeEoC&hl=en)

------
rayalez
I highly recommend Alex Becker and his Sourcewave.

[https://www.youtube.com/user/SourceWaveVideos](https://www.youtube.com/user/SourceWaveVideos)

------
ohashi
[https://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-seo](https://moz.com/beginners-guide-to-
seo)

------
bzalasky
Moz.com is really solid if you're not already familiar. They have tools to
manage campaigns, in addition to content and community.

------
luchadorvader
I would just trust the first option to appear when you google for it.

------
tima101
Hey, check these 4 SEO resources:

[https://zen.market/?q=SEO](https://zen.market/?q=SEO)

Helped me.

EDIT: website is built by me. check the 4 links under "Get armed with SEO
tools". clicking on search result brings dropdown with all resources. These
resources are the most explicit I could find.

~~~
ohashi
You're not going to disclaim you're just linking your own site? Also there
doesn't seem to be any real valuable resources there.

